# tracking scan- on 1st round of clomid



## -Bex- (Nov 12, 2011)

HI 
Just wondering if any of you might be able to help......I started my first round of Clomid recently and I am booked in for a follicle tracking scan but stupid me forgot to ask if I needed to attend with a full bladder (like I have done for other scans) or not.  Called them today and was told the nurse would call back but missed the call!!! Any ideas??
Bex x


----------



## ChubbyPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Bex, It's best to check with you clinic but I assume it would be a virginal ultrasound in which case you would need an empty bladder. 

Which Cycle day is your scan on?

I too am on my first cycle of clomid. My scan is for CD11 but I'm now thinking its too late for my scan and perhaps it needs to be scheduled earlier.


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Bex , I second that - empty bladder for internal tracking scan!
Good luck, hope your not having bad side effects  
B xx


----------



## -Bex- (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi 
thanks for the replies, I kinda assumed it would be an internal   guess i was just hoping that it wouldn't be!!!  

ChubbyPanda- mine is on Cycle day 12 which i too thought it seemed quite a long wait, as the consultant told us ovulation should take place between CD12-16. Will have to wait and see and just keep fingers crossed!!

Beany34- thankfully side effects not bad, took advice from other threads and been taking them just before bed, have been suffering with bad headaches and tiredness but thats it. 

Good luck to you both

Bex x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi  
Yeah those scans arent the nicest  
I had my first scan on day9 since it was due on day 10 but this was a saturday... the next scan on day 12 showed I'd ovulated... everyone is different tho i was shocked at ovulating so early! I'm on my own with noscans this month tho so kinda happy (negative opk results so far and on day 10 of cycle so bit nervous...)
I too read and took tablets at night, just got night sweats and weird dreams for the 5 tablet days so far but defo worse on second round...
Good luck with the scans ladies feel free to msg me with updates 

B xx


----------

